# Correct steering wheel and AC for 1970 Judge



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m looking at a Judge. The steering wheel on the judge is different from what I have seen on other 1970 GTOs. I did not get a photo of it, but searching the internet I found this photo below which I think is the same (this is not the car I am looking at, just a phot that I grabbed). Did the judge models have different steering wheels from the regular models? Other 1970 GTOs I am looking at do not have this steering wheel. 

Second question on the judge: it does not have AC, yet there are vents on the left and right sides of the dash. There are no vents under the dash. On my current 68, which also does not have AC, there are no vents. On my previous 68, which did have AC, there where vents on the sides and also under the dash. Did all models in 1970 have those vents on the sides regardless of whether they had AC or not? It seems so looking at various photos in the internet but wanted to check here to be sure. 

Thanks in advance. Paul.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

our 68's only have 1 vent pull for foot air becuz we had wing windows
in 69 and 70 some tempests didnt have the side vent either and 1 pull knob
the vents on the side are correct... if it has a center vent and no ac thats an issue

that is the optional wheel available for 70 ... there is a couple details that make it unique to the GTO ,,, something about the collar finish and the lucite emblem if I remember correctly ,,,

Scott


----------



## Paul H (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you Scott


----------

